# drop checker



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp18056/si1317851/cl0/redseaco2indicatorIm placing an order to big al's anyway and i was wondering if this would work out ok. I'm pretty sure with only 1 co2 bottle running on a 15g i won't be able to over do it but maybe its a good idea to get anyway.

thanks


----------

